# MOL boxship 'MOL Prosperity' ablaze off Hong Kong



## shamrock (May 16, 2009)

The ship is said to have caught fire four days ago but as yet the fire services have not been able to contain the blaze...

http://www.lloydslist.com/ll/news/mol-boxhship-ablaze-off-hong-kong/20017671812.htm


----------



## shamrock (May 16, 2009)

Ship details...

IMO number :	9321031
Name of ship :	MOL PROSPERITY
Call Sign :	3EGM9
Gross tonnage :	71902
Type of ship :	Container Ship
Year of build :	2006
Flag :	Panama

http://www.vesseltracker.com/en/Ships/Mol-Prosperity-9321031.html


----------



## shamrock (May 16, 2009)

Update..

http://www.bairdmaritime.com/index....n-mol-prosperity&catid=66:container&Itemid=57



> Hong Kong: Firefighters have finally put out a fire which had been blazing on the ‘MOL Prosperity’ for more than a week.
> 
> Stevedores were working in the Number 7 hold when the 6,350TEU containership caught fire on July 1.
> 
> ...


----------

